# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  (اخبار مريخية مسائية )

## على الصغير

*قدورة المجنون يقتحم معسكر المريخ


اقتحم مشجع المريخ قدروة المجنون معسكر فريق المريخ بمروي ، معلنا مساندته القوية للفريق، من بداية المشوار ، وسبق لقدروة ان سافر الى الاسماعيلية برا في يونيو 2010 خلف بعثة المريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يستنجد باسرة اللاعب والسفارة لفك الحظر عن لاعبيه
طالبت بتقرير طبي ..النيابة تضع العراقيل امام اللاعب علاء الدين

 طالبت النيابة قبل قليل من اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف احضار تقرير طبي بحالة المجني عليه للسماح له بالمغادرة والسفر الى الخرطوم وكان اللاعب علاء الدين قد حصل على تنازل الشاب سعد دون ان يحضر معه التقرير الطبي للنيابة وكانت الخطوة قد تسببت في تاخير مغادرة اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف المتوقع وصوله فجر يوم غد الثلاثاء علي متن الخطوط الاماراتية.
قيادي بارز كشف انه من الصعوبة بمكان الحصول على تقرير طبي في الوقت الراهن باعتبار ان المستشفيات الاماراتية لا تمنح التقرير النهائي الا بعد مغادرة المريض للمستشفى مما يعني وضع العقدة في المنشار وحرمان اللاعب من السفر للالتحاق ببعثة ناديه..
ويتوقع ان يلجا المريخ الى السفارة لحل ازمة لاعبه خاصة ان المريخ امامه تحديات كبيرة في الموسم الجديد و يحتاج لجهد كل لاعبيه..وهناك اتجاه من اجل اقناع اسرة الشاب سعد بكابة اقرار للنيابة الافراج عن اللاعبين

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هو ناس دبي ديل جلافيط ولا شنو
مشكور اخي علي الصغير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*أخيراً وجدت رأياً يشبه رأيي

وكفي / اسماعيل حسن
* كم كانت سعادتي كبيرة عندما قرأت زاوية الأستاذ عبد الله عبد السلام بهذه الصحيفة أمس، بعنوان (تساقطنا بإمتياز بسبب الممتاز).. ولعل سر سعادتي هو أنها المرة الأولى التي أقرأ فيها رأياً عن الدوري الممتاز شبيهاً برأيي ومتفقاً معه.. إذ أنني ظللت أكتب وأكتب وأكتب عن هذا الدوري منذ ما لا يقل عن سبع سنوات تقريباً، وأؤكد على أنه السبب الرئيسي في تراجع الكرة السودانية، وانخفاض مردودها عمّا كان قبله.. وقلت إنه كفكرة لا غبار عليه، ولكن من الصعوبة بمكان أن يكون واقعاً في السودان في ظل الظروف الجغرافية والسياسية والإقتصادية الصعبة التي يعيشها.. وناشدت عشرات المرات بالتفكير في مراجعته، خاصة وأن الدكتور شداد كان قد وعد أصلاً بأن يخضع تجربته للتقييم بعد خمسة أعوام ـــ وقال إذا فاقت إيجابياته سلبياته ونجح في النهوض بالكرة في السودان أو أعطى مجرد إيحاء بأنه سينهض بها، فإنهم سيعملون على ترسيخه وإعتماده كمنافسة رسمية ورئيسية، ولكن إذا كانت السلبيات هي الغالبة ولم يقدم ما يقنعهم بضرورة استمراره، فلن يترددوا في مراجعته أو حتى التراجع عنه وتأجيل العمل به إلى الوقت المناسب.. ولكن للأسف ظل الدكتور كمال شداد يركب رأسه ويصر على هذا الدوري إلى أن رحل.. وتفاءلنا بمقدم المجلس الجديد وظننا أنه سيعمل على مراجعته ـــ أي هذا الدوري ـــ ودراسته قبل إنطلاقة الموسم قبل السابق، ولكن شيئاً من هذا لم يحدث، لذا كانت سعادتي كبيرة بما كتبه الأستاذ عبد الله أمس.. وبرأيه المناصر لرأيي، وإن كان البعض يرون أن الوقت غير مناسب لفتح هذا الموضوع أو الخوض فيه بعد أن إنطلق الموسم، فإن هذا لا يمنع من أن نتناقش ونتفاكر بهدوء حول هذا الدوري ويقول كلٌ منّا رأيه بصراحة ووضوح..
* المؤيدون يطرحون حججهم .. والرافضون يقولون أسبابهم .. وفي النهاية يا إقتنع هؤلاء ويا إقتنع اؤلئك..
* أما السبب الأول لرفضي للممتاز كدرجة فهو أنه قضى على الدوريات المحلية في معظم الولايات وأضعف أنديتها التي لا تشارك في الممتاز.. وكمثال دوري مدني الذي فقد بريقه بعد صعود أندية الأهلي والإتحاد والجزيرة إلى الدرجة الممتازة في كثير من المواسم.. وكذلك دوري عطبره بعد صعود الأمل والأهلي.. ودوري بورتسودان بعد صعود العرب مرات والهلال مرات.. والخرطوم بعد صعود المريخ والهلال والموردة ثم الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي وأخيراً النسور.. وكسلا بعد صعود الميرغني مرات.. وها هو دوري كوستي بدأ يسترد قوته بعد عودة الرابطة، ودوري شندي بدأ يضعف بعد صعود الأهلي، ودوري الفاشر بدأ يفقد أهميته بعد صعود المريخ!!
* السبب الثاني هو الصرف الخرافي لأندية الممتاز بسبب التنقل ما بين ولاية وولاية ، وإن كان هذا الصرف لم يؤثر على المريخ والهلال بسبب الوالي والأرباب والبرير، إلا أنه أثر على بقية الأندية، خاصة الموردة التي نتابع بأسي شديد معاناتها ومكافحاتها من أجل البقاء في كل عام بسبب الضائقة المالية التي تحول بينها وبين أن توفي بالتزاماتها تجاه الأجهزة الفنية واللاعبين، وبالتالي ينشأ الإحباط ويضعف المستوى، ولعل هذا هو السبب الأول والأكبر لإحتكارية المريخ والهلال لكأس هذه البطولة بدون أي منافسة أو شبه منافسة من بقية الأندية، عكس الحال عندما كان الفريقان يلعبان في الدوري المحلي للخرطوم ويجدان منافسة قوية من جميع الأندية كالموردة وشمبات والأهلي والخرطوم والعباسية وبيت المال والنيل وبري..
* عموماً وكما قال الزميل عبد الله فإن أكبر دليل على فشل هذا الدوري هو التساقط المتواصل لأنديتنا ومنتخباتنا بمختلف مراحلها السنية في البطولات القارية والإقليمية عاماً تلو عام..
* ختاماً دعونا نتساءل.. كيف ستنهض الكرة ونحقق البطولات إذا كانت أنديتنا القوية تضعف عاماً بعد عام، وبالتالي تحصل القمة على البطولات المحلية بكل سهولة؟؟
* أقول ليكم حاجة…. حتى المريخ والهلال سيضعفان في السنين القريبة القادمة مثل الثغر والموردة والجزيرة وهلال الساحل وبقية الأندية إذا تواصل إصرارنا على الدوري الممتاز..
* ما تقولوا الوالي مشى ومشى قبله الأرباب!!
* وكفى.
اسماعيل حسن
*

----------


## ezzeo

*اقتحام المشجع قدورة لمعسكر الاعداد ...خطأ... لابد من التوعية فمن الحب ما قتل .. فالاعداد له مراحل و وجود المشجعين جزء من مراحل الاعداد النفسى و دائما تأتى هذه الخطوة ( وجود المشجعين ) فى المراحل النهائية من الاعداد... وجود الاخ المشجع فى بداية مراحل الاعداد يشتت ذهن اللاعبين فى التركيز على الاداء والذى غالبا ما يكون اعداد بدنى  ( الفتنس ) يتطلب كما
من التحمل الذى يستدعى قدرا من التركيز ... و وجود الضوضاء و لو بالتشجيع يشتت هذا التركيز ... ولذا تكون المعسكرات بعيدا عن الضوضاء والتى غالبا ما ياتى بها المحبين عفوا .. فمن الحب ما قتل 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*دبي – خاص للكوتش
 حدثت تطورات ومفاجآت جديدة في قضية دبي التي طرفها لاعبي المريخ علاء الدين يوسف وأكرم الهادي سليم، حيث كشف مصدر مقرب من المجني عليه أسعد عبد الله في اتصال هاتفي مع موقع ( الكوتش ) ان المجني عليه لم يدخل في مساومة مالية مقابل التنازل عن القضية، وأوضح ان المجني عليه ذهب اليوم للنيابة مع ابن عمه لتكلمة اجراءات القضية، ولكن التأخير والتأجيل حدث بسبب الإجراءات حيث اتضح ان الإصابات التي تعرض لها في الراس وفي يده تتطلب الحصول على تقرير طبي جديد يتم عرضه على الطبيب الجنائي لتحديد دقيق للإصابة من أجل الإطمئنان عليه خاصة وان إحدى الإصابات في الراسن وفي مثل هذه الحالات بالذات لا يمكن اعتماد التنازل قبل الحصول على تقرير وافٍ وتفصيلي بالإصابة من الطبيب الجنائي الذي يتبع للشرطة.
 وكشف المصدر لموقع ( الكوتش ) ان المعتدين على المجني عليه كانوا أربعة أشخاص بينهم اللاعبين علاء وأكرم، وليس شخصين، وأفاد ان أسرة المجني عليه التي ظلت تتابع ما يحدث طوال اسبوع، غاضبة مما ينقل عن المفاوضين بخصوص الأرقام التي ظلوا يتحدثون عنها فيما يخص التسوية، مشيرا إلى ان التعويض في مثل هذه الحالات أمر طبيعي ويقره القانون ولكن ليس بالطريقة التي تم تداولها، فالإطمئنان على سلامة المجني عليه هي الهم الأساسي.
 وأوضح ان اعتذارا كان يفترض أن ينشر في صحيفة المريخ حسب وعد رابطة المريخ ولكنه لم يحدث برغم اقرار اللاعبين علاء الدين وأكرم بالخطأ وحضورهما للمستشفى لتقديم الإعتذار.
 وعلم موقع ( الكوتش ) ان لا أحد يضمن انتهاء القضية غدا الثلاثاء، نظرا لوجود إجراءات قانونية في قسم الشرطة خاصة بالتقرير الطبي، فحتى التسوية مرتبطة بهذه الإجراؤات ضمانا لعدم حدوث انتكاسة للمجني عليه.
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*انضم فيصل موسى نجم المريخ إلى تدريبات الفريق بمعسكره بمروي بعد وصوله إلى المدينة وشارك اللاعب في المران الذي انطلق في الخامسة مساء وخضع لتدريبات لياقة منفردة تحت إشراف المعد البدني

 ::الصفحه الرسميه لنادي المريخ::


*

----------


## ezzeo

*قدرالله و ما شاء فعل ... المريخ مرصود من اصحاب الغرض ... يعنى بالعقل كده علاءالدين ضرب هذا المدعو أسعد دون أيتها سبب ...!!!!!
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

قدرالله و ما شاء فعل ... المريخ مرصود من اصحاب الغرض ... يعنى بالعقل كده علاءالدين ضرب هذا المدعو أسعد دون أيتها سبب ...!!!!!



لا وكمان قال عايز اعتذار رسمي في جريدة المريخ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## glg mo

*وصل الخرطوم فى الساعات الاولى من فجر اليوم الاثنين لاعب المريخ واوا باسكال من اجل الانضمام لتحضيرات الفريق للموسم الجديد وعقب وصوله اجرى اتصال بمدير الكرة محمد موسى من اجل التنسيق لوصوله الى مروى مقر معسكر المريخ ومن المتوقع ان ينضم الى المجموعة غدن الثلاثاء للمعسكر
*

----------


## سامرين

*حمداً لله على سلامة وصوله
ونتمنى انهم يتخلصوا من عادة التسيب ويقدروا اهمية الموسم القادم بالنسبه لعموم اهل المريخ
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*حمدلله علي سلامتك ي واوااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*يمين بالله أغلب الكلام الفوق كذب ،،،
الحصل اسعد طالب بــ 35,000 درهم ووعد الشباب الحضور اليوم إلى مركز الشرطة ومقابلة وكيل النيابة الساعة 10 صباحاً ،،، الشباب تركوا شغلهم ومكاتبهم منتظرين سعادتو حتى الساعة 2 ظهراً !!! و بعد أن حضر دخل معهم في نقاش على سداد 35 ألف ولن يقبل الــ 30 ألف درهم !!!! وبعد نقاش طويل وافق على قبول مبلغ الــ 30 ألف درهم.
عند مقابلة وكيل النيابة وعرض التنازل ذكر وكيل النيابة بأنه يريد تقرير نهائي من مستشفى راشد بدبي ليتأكد بأن ليس هنالك عاهة مستديمة جراء الاصابة ومن ثم حفظ البلاغ "لعدم الأهمية" وهو حق خاص بوكيل النيابة كفله له القانون بأن يحفظ قضاياء الجنح في حآل التنازل.
الإجراء عادي ولكن الخوف في أن يطول آمد القضية في حال عدم تمكن الطبيب المختص من إجراء الكشف واليد في الجبص وهذا المتوقع.

بالمناسبة الثلاثة متهمين علاء واكرم واسعد والتهم "الشجار المتبادل للكل" و "السب لـ اسعد" ونفد اسعد من تهمة تعاطي المشروبات الكحولية حيث لم يتم إجراء الفحص الطبي عليه لاثبات ذلك وهو أمر يتم خلال 24 ساعة من الشرب.  
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فيصل موسى يصل مروي ويشارك في التدريب المسائي


وصل لاعب وسط المريخ فيصل موسى الى مروي مقر معسكر الفريق وشارك اللاعب في المران المسائي في الساعة الخامسة مساء ،وخضع لتدريبات لياقة منفردة تحت إشراف المعد البدني
وكان المريخ اجرى مرانه الثاني في الخامسة مساء وركز فيه المدرب على العمل البدني وواصل بنفس النسق السابق حيث قسم الفريق الى مجموعتين وشهد تدريبات بالكرة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*باسكال يصل الخرطوم وينضم لمعسكر المريخ الثلاثاء


وصل الخرطوم في الساعات الاولى من فجر اليوم الاثنين مدافع المريخ واوا باسكال من اجل الانضمام لتحضيرات الفريق للموسم الجديد ن وعقب وصوله اجرى اتصال هاتفي بمدير الكرة محمد موسى من اجل اتنسيق لوصوله الى مروي مقر معسكر المريخ ، ومن المتوقع ان ينضم اللاعب غد الثلاثاء للمعسكر
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​ربنا يستر والموضوع ينتهى على خير وكتر خيرك استاذ عادل على التوضيح
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
قال ان زحمة الطريق تسبب فيما حدث اليوم ..المجنى عليه الشاب اسعد يعد ثنائى المريخ فى دبى بالحضور باكرا غدا لحسم الامر 


اعتذر المجني عليه الشاب اسعد عبد الله لثنائي المريخ عن تأخيره فى حضور جلسة النيابة لحسم ملف القضية التي تخض ثنائي المريخ أكرم وعلاء وبرر اسعد حسب ما علمت (سودانا فوق) أن سوء الحركة في دبي تسبب في حضوره عقب انتهاء دوام النيابة لكنه عاد وقال أن رغبته في التنازل ليست محل شك وانه لا يحب التشفي وغيره من السلوك الغير حضاري ووعد الشاب اسعد الثنائي أكرم وعلاء بحضوره 
*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

المريخ يستنجد باسرة اللاعب والسفارة لفك الحظر عن لاعبيه
طالبت بتقرير طبي ..النيابة تضع العراقيل امام اللاعب علاء الدين

 طالبت النيابة قبل قليل من اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف احضار تقرير طبي بحالة المجني عليه للسماح له بالمغادرة والسفر الى الخرطوم وكان اللاعب علاء الدين قد حصل على تنازل الشاب سعد دون ان يحضر معه التقرير الطبي للنيابة وكانت الخطوة قد تسببت في تاخير مغادرة اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف المتوقع وصوله فجر يوم غد الثلاثاء علي متن الخطوط الاماراتية.
قيادي بارز كشف انه من الصعوبة بمكان الحصول على تقرير طبي في الوقت الراهن باعتبار ان المستشفيات الاماراتية لا تمنح التقرير النهائي الا بعد مغادرة المريض للمستشفى مما يعني وضع العقدة في المنشار وحرمان اللاعب من السفر للالتحاق ببعثة ناديه..
ويتوقع ان يلجا المريخ الى السفارة لحل ازمة لاعبه خاصة ان المريخ امامه تحديات كبيرة في الموسم الجديد و يحتاج لجهد كل لاعبيه..وهناك اتجاه من اجل اقناع اسرة الشاب سعد بكابة اقرار للنيابة الافراج عن اللاعبين




علاء يحضر تقرير؟؟؟ الخبر مغلوط ومفبرك
*

----------


## كباشي

*سترك يارب1
                        	*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					


قال ان زحمة الطريق تسبب فيما حدث اليوم ..المجنى عليه الشاب اسعد يعد ثنائى المريخ فى دبى بالحضور باكرا غدا لحسم الامر 


اعتذر المجني عليه الشاب اسعد عبد الله لثنائي المريخ عن تأخيره فى حضور جلسة النيابة لحسم ملف القضية التي تخض ثنائي المريخ أكرم وعلاء وبرر اسعد حسب ما علمت (سودانا فوق) أن سوء الحركة في دبي تسبب في حضوره عقب انتهاء دوام النيابة لكنه عاد وقال أن رغبته في التنازل ليست محل شك وانه لا يحب التشفي وغيره من السلوك الغير حضاري ووعد الشاب اسعد الثنائي أكرم وعلاء بحضوره 



زحمة سير بعد الساعة 10 صباحاً؟؟؟؟ كلام غير حقيقي شالتو نومه والباقي خليهو !!!
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحقد الهلالي لن يترك التربص بالزعيم 
واول القصة ترصد معلوم الغرض باللاعب علاء
اما قصة اكرم قصة اخري لن يتورع هذا اللاعب ولن يستفيد من النصح ابدا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمنى ان يكتمل الفريق ككل لكي يجد المدير الفني الكوكي كل عناصره لديه ليبدع ويمتع بمريخ السعد والتميز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يسهل لعلاء الدين لكي يلحق بالفريق
اظنه تاني حيحرم يمشي دبي دي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يسهل وتنتهي هذه المشكلة على خير

*

----------


## زول هناك

*جميل ان ينضم كل النجوم للمعسكر اهم شي الانضباط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدلله على السلامة الاسد باسكال
وربنا يطمنك على ولدك واسرتك 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الكوكي : كلتشي خارج حساباتي في المرحلة الاولى


هدد التونسي محمد بن عثمان الكوكي المدير الفني لفريق المريخ لاعبه النيجيري كلتشي اوسونو بعقوبات صارمة مؤكدا بان تأخره عن الاعداد حتى الان سيجعله خارج حساباته في المرحلة الاولى مبديا عدم رضاه من تأخر انضمام المهاجم حتى الان لزملائه اللاعبين رغم علمه المبكر بموعد بداية التحضيرات للموسم الجديد.
وقال الكوكي في تصريحات خاصة لموقع (الكوتش) : (انا اعرف بان كلتشي لاعب مميز ولكن هذا لا يجعله يتأخر في الانضمام ,, نعم هو مميز ولكن التأخر في الوصول بالتأكيد ليس نوع من التميز) واختتم (لن يكون في حساباتي الاولى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياكوكي قول خير
خليه كدي يجي بعدين حاسبه

*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*




وأوضح ان اعتذارا كان يفترض أن ينشر في صحيفة المريخ حسب وعد رابطة المريخ ولكنه لم يحدث برغم اقرار اللاعبين علاء الدين وأكرم بالخطأ وحضورهما للمستشفى لتقديم الإعتذار.



شوفو الحقد وتصفية الحسابات من صاحب موقع الكوتش مع صحيفة المريخ بالكــــــــــــــــــذب!!!!!
*

----------

